
Want to get hired by the next Google? - pashbonk
http://blogs.theage.com.au/startupstories/
======
bootload
Had a good look at the article, app and various other bits. Some comments:

\- sydney based: <http://www.martinjwells.com> & previously of dot
communications ~ <http://www.dot.com.au/about/people.htm>

\- Founder wrote the article (how he wrangled that one I'll never know. one
way to get some press)

\- more a platform than a tool and used as discussion, blog, as a startup (
<http://martinjwells.wordpress.com/2007/04/15/goodbye-blogging> )

\- realtime (slow): scalability problems will be a problem (testing
scalability of your engine is the new 'create a blog engine')

\- appears to be imitating myspace: supply the tools, create a community to
grow

\- ui problems in that from title link in index to detail content there is
another layer. Imagine using google and having to click the item found, then
another before you get to the content but they seem to be aware of this and
concentrating on growing userbase and fixing it rather than _wait_ and design
the best user experience ever.

------
zemaj
Since this has turned into a discussion on Tangler;

I use Tangler occasionally (I'm Sydney based, so I've met Martin too - great
guy, very helpful). The app was kinda slow initially, but it's getting much
better. I read posts on it a couple of times a week now, although I don't
necessarily prefer it to traditional forum systems. It seems unfocused at the
moment, but I suspect that's largely part of their plan to let the users
decide where to take the app.

I do agree with bootload that they need to get rid of the second click through
layer for topics. That does bug me a bit. Some better visualisation of topics
within groups might help too - I feel lost without hierarchical navigation.

------
staunch
I'm pretty sure Google uses the same veto method with ~3 people. I don't think
it's a good idea. Some of the best people I've known seemed strange, and even
stupid, when I first met them. More than a small group of people with veto
power seems likely to filter out many of the greats.

------
russ
"The next Google". Riiight. Some things look neat, but I definitely wouldn't
go that far.

~~~
ecuzzillo
Do you think you would have gone that far when Google was just a search bar
with better results? (I'm not particularly claiming that this _is_ the next
Google, only that the next Google is extremely hard to spot)

~~~
russ
I think you're playing down how much better the search results were between
Google and Altavista & Co. I agree the next Google could come out of left
field, but my comment is directed toward the author's headline, implying that
his company is "the next Google." I may have misinterpreted what he meant, but
that's what I was speaking of.

------
ced
I'm not so sure about this veto thing. If there is even just one guy in the
team who is really picky about, eg.: personality, then it won't work.

Long interviews are definitely worthwhile, though.

